# Paul Silas will not return



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://blogs.charlotte.com/inside_the_nba/2012/04/paul-silas-out-as-charlotte-bobcats-coach.html

MJ offered him a contract and Silas threatened to kick his ass. That's the way I heard it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope he gets a coaching job somewhere else. He's a good coach. He just had zero talent. Phil Jackson couldn't have done anything positive with this squad.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

what a shock


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm sure he's quite happy to learn that, too


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I thought Paul Silas was a horrible coach when he was with the Hornets. I don't know how he continues to be employable.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

his stint with the hornets was quite respectable seeing as he was working with pretty mediocre talent (Baron Davis, PJ Brown, David Wesley, Elden Campbell et al) - 4 play-off runs, a couple second round apppearances - I wouldnt call that horrible


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He's not a great x and o guy, he does usually get his teams to play hard. Wasn't anything he could really accomplish with this team. At any rate he only took this job because he lives in Charlotte and probably was trying to give his son Stephen Silas some help getting a job. Truthfully his son looks sort of like a decent coach. Silas is more or less average.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> The Bobcats are expected to quickly engage in a coaching search. Potential candidates could include former Portland Trail Blazers coach (and one-time N.C. State great) Nate McMillan and former New York Knicks coach Mike D’Antoni. *Another possibility could be Orlando Magic assistant coach Patrick Ewing, who has close ties to Bobcats owner Michael Jordan.
> 
> Ewing, among the best centers in NBA history, played on the original Dream Team with
> Jordan. As players they both were represented by agent David Falk.*


That would be interesting


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Wasn't Paul Silas the coach that was asked about his opinion regarding somebody and stated, "See you next time?"

I think it was him.

I like him.


----------

